# on top of



## Bella_Italia

If I wanted to say il computer non e' (on top of) la scrivania...how would I express that? I looked it up in the dictionary but I'm getting different words and I'm not sure which would fit best...or if you'd express it totally differently altogether. Would "sopra di la scrivania" be ok?

Grazie Mille!


----------



## BklynGiovanna

I'm pretty sure that "sopra di" is a good way to say it.  I'm sure there are other ways, though, that we'll learn from the natives.   I'm also pretty sure that di+la=della.  (You can combine the two like a contraction)


----------



## lsp

I'm guessing that su is better in this case (again, while waiting for confirmation from the Italian contingent), because sopra seems to me to suggest above, rather than on or on top of the desk. Il computer sta sulla scrivania. I'm also guessing sta is better than è for the current physical location of the computer.


----------



## BklynGiovanna

Sounds much better lsp.  That's why I'm a "junior member"!!!


----------



## Tede

lsp said:
			
		

> I'm also guessing sta is better than è for the current physical location of the computer.



From one non-native to another, I have to disagree .  I've never heard a native use that construction, at least not in the south.


----------



## mirandolina

You can certainly say either "Il computer (non) sta sulla scrivania" or "Il computer (non) è sulla scrivania".  Maybe a native can enlighetn us as to any slight variation in meaning between the two....


----------



## shaula

Ladies and gentlemen, in the opposite corner, a nnnnnnative speaker!!!
(I love a dramatic entry )

"Il computer è _sulla_ scrivania" (it's there)
or
"Il computer è _sopra_ la scrivania" (not under it)

"Il computer _sta_ sulla scrivania": _stare_ is used more in central and southern Italy instead of the verb _essere_.

Ciao
shaula


----------



## DDT

shaula said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, in the opposite corner, a nnnnnnative speaker!!!
> (I love a dramatic entry )
> 
> "Il computer è _sulla_ scrivania" (it's there)
> or
> "Il computer è _sopra_ la scrivania" (not under it)
> 
> "Il computer _sta_ sulla scrivania": _stare_ is used more in central and southern Italy instead of the verb _essere_.
> 
> Ciao
> shaula



And the most elegant way to render that phrase is "Il computer *si trova* sulla scrivania" 

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Bella_Italia said:
			
		

> If I wanted to say il computer non e' (on top of) la scrivania...how would I express that?


 It's not clear to me why you would say the computer is on top of the desk   

Shouldn't it be "the computer is on the desk" in English?


----------



## Bella_Italia

yes but I had a comprehension to do which asked me to translate that phrase and put it into a blank space. So I was just asking for the best way to say it, since looking in the dictionary doesn't necessarily provide you with the best way. Thanks for all your help though guys


----------



## Silvia

Books? School books? Ah, school books...

They ask you to translate something in English that you don't say in English, confusing enough, because we don't say that in Italian either!


----------



## TrentinaNE

What about "at the top of the page"...  In cima la pagina?  alla pagina?  della pagina?

Oy, questi preposizioni!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Mezzanotte

"in cima alla pagina" e non sbaglierai!


----------



## angelico76

on top of the page = all'inizio della pagina / ad inizio pagina / in cima alla pagina / in alto alla pagina

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

angelico76 said:
			
		

> on top of the page = all'inizio della pagina / ad inizio pagina / in cima alla pagina / in alto alla pagina
> Ciao


Scusa, Angelico, ma "in alto alla pagina"?  Forse "sulla"...


----------



## angelico76

Beh effettivamente "in alto alla pagina" è un po' ambiguo ma....
....la tabella con la lista dei compiti è visibile in alto alla pagina di discussione della voce.... (cfr.http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Da_fare) e secondo me suona bene perché dopo c'è quel "di discussione".

Comunque anche a me piacciono le altre forme.
Ciao


----------



## kc1005

Funzionano anche "all'inizio" e "in cima a" quando si riferisce a "the top of a puzzle"?  Potrei dire "This piece is part of the top of the puzzle" come "Questo pezzo e' parte dell'inizio del puzzle"?  O anche" Questo pezzo lo mettiamo in cima(del puzzle)?


----------



## nemosnemos

"this piece is part of the top of the puzzle": "Questo pezzo fa parte della parte superiore del puzzle".
"Questo pezzo lo mettiamo in cima *al* puzzle".


----------



## london calling

kc1005 said:


> Funzionano anche "all'inizio" e "in cima a" quando si riferisce a "the top of a puzzle"? Potrei dire "This piece is part of the top of the puzzle" come "Questo pezzo e' parte dell'inizio del puzzle"? O anche" Questo pezzo lo mettiamo in cima(del puzzle)?


If you mean a jigsaw puzzle I think I'd say  _la parte in alto_ if you're talking to your baby girl.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...quindi se lo uso in una frase, dovrei dire "Questa e' la parte in alto del puzzle"?


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Just a small nuance: _il computer sta sulla tavola _concerns the computer physical dimensions (it is not so big that it does not fit on the table) while il _computer è sulla tavola_ just explains where is the computer.
Ciao!


----------



## giuliam9

"Questa è la parte in alto del puzzle" significa che tu hai un insieme di pezzettini che formano una parte dell'intero.

Se invece vuoi indicare dove va messo quel singolo pezzetto del puzzle allore direi "Questo va in cima/nella parte superiore/iniziale del puzzle"


----------



## london calling

giuliam9 said:


> "Questa è la parte in alto del puzzle" significa che tu hai un insieme di pezzettini che formano una parte dell'intero.
> 
> Se invece vuoi indicare dove va messo quel singolo pezzetto del puzzle allore direi "Questo va in cima/nella parte superiore/iniziale del puzzle"


Grazie, Giulia.

Ma per curiosità, lo diresti anche ad una bambina piccola piccola, come la figlia di KC, Giulia? Non tenderesti a semplificare un po'?

Te lo chiedo perché io sicuramente lo facevo con mio figlio (in inglese, ovviamente: il suo papà gli parlava in italiano, non io).


----------



## giuliam9

london calling said:


> Grazie, Giulia.
> 
> Ma per curiosità, lo diresti anche ad una bambina piccola piccola, come la figlia di KC, Giulia? Non tenderesti a semplificare un po'?



Ciao Jo,
probabilmente ad una bimba piccola direi "Questo pezzetto va in cima/in alto" sicuramente non direi "nella parte superiore"


----------



## kc1005

Mille grazie!  Dovrei aprire un altro thread o potreste dirmi come di fice l'opposto, o sia "This piece goes on the bottom"?  Va in fondo / in basso?
E " Questo e' la parte in basso" se e' tutto insieme?


----------



## giuliam9

kc1005 said:


> Mille grazie!  Dovrei aprire un altro thread o potreste dirmi come di fice l'opposto, o sia "This piece goes on the bottom"?  Va in fondo / in basso?
> E " Questo e' la parte in basso" se e' tutto insieme?


----------



## kc1005

Mi dispiace, ma dovrei dire "Questo pezzetto va in cima del puzzle" o "in cima al puzzle"?  Ed e' "in fondo di" o "in fondo a"? Grazie!


----------



## CPA

kc1005 said:


> Mi dispiace, ma dovrei dire "Questo pezzetto va in cima del puzzle" o "in cima al puzzle"?  Ed e' "in fondo di" o "in fondo a"? Grazie!



Questo pezzo va in cima al puzzle/in fondo al puzzle.


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Non lo so se potrei usare le stesse espressioni che mi avete già suggerito, ma vorrei dire a mia figlia "This piece is the top / bottom of the fish" mentre facciamo il puzzle.  Quindi, il pezzo che ha nella mano è veramente parte del pesce nel puzzle.  Spero di essermi spiegata...

Questo pezzo è ...

Non ne sono sicura ma non penso che potrei usare "in cima a" o "in fondo a" in questo caso.    Grazie!


----------



## CPA

_Questo pezzo è la parte superiore/inferiore del pesce. _


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...è possibile evitare "del pesce"?


----------



## CPA

Yes, if it's obvious.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. Un'alternativa fatta di parole ancora più semplici, parte del linguaggio rivolto ai bambini, è: _"Questo pezzo è la parte [sopra/alta/in alto] / [sotto/bassa/in basso] (del pesce)"_.


----------



## Alessandrino

kc1005 said:


> Grazie...quindi se lo uso in una frase, dovrei dire "Questa e' la parte in alto del puzzle"?


I'd say _Questo (qui) va in alto_.


----------



## Phil9

mosquitoinasequindress said:


> Just a small nuance: _il computer sta sulla tavola _concerns the computer physical dimensions (it is not so big that it does not fit on the table) while il _computer è sulla tavola_ just explains where is the computer.
> Ciao!



Really? So when I ask ‘Dove sta il computer’ e mia moglie risponde ‘[Il computer] sta sul tavolo’,  does it mean she is saying something about the dimensions of the computer??


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Phil.

Secondo me quanto detto da Mosquito, pur avendo un fondo di verità, può fuorviare un po' i lettori.
Il significato principale della frase "_Il computer *sta* sul tavolo/sulla tavola"_ è "_Il computer *si trova *sul tavolo/sulla tavola_", esattamente come "_Il computer *è* sul tavolo/sulla tavola_".
Se c'è una sfumatura diversa tra le due varianti "_stare_" ed "_essere_", in questo caso, è quella evidenzata dall'Accademia della Crusca (vedi):
_Nel senso di «trovarsi in un dato luogo», riferito a oggetti, c’è tra i verbi "stare" ed "essere" una sfumatura: __"essere"__ esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre __"stare"__ denota la collocazione abituale; si confrontino queste due frasi:
(1) Le forbici sono nel primo cassetto a destra dell’acquaio [indico dove sono ora, non necessariamente di solito].
(2) Le forbici stanno nel cassetto a destra dell’acquaio [indico dove sono normalmente riposte]._

Ciò a cui si riferiva Mosquito era il significato di "_starci_", che il verbo "_stare_" può avere, se si sta parlando di dimensioni di un oggetto che deve essere collocato sopra/sotto/dentro un altro. Esempio: 
"_Riesci a far stare il computer sul tavolo?" / "Riesci a farci stare il computer?" / "Il computer, sul tavolo, ci sta(rà)?_" / _"Ci sta(rà) il computer (sul tavolo)?" / "Il computer sta(rà) sul tavolo?"_
(Tutte queste varianti significano: "_Sai se le dimensioni del computer sono adeguate rispetto al tavolo e quindi se si può collocarvelo sopra?"_)


----------



## london calling

Ciao Connie. Hai ragione, of course. Però  mi viene in menteun'altra cosa: l'utilizzo dei due verbi, essere e stare, qui al sud, dove spesso sono intercambiabili.

Phil, which part of Italy is your wife from?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, London.
Infatti nel link dell'Accademia della Crusca che ho riportato sopra, separano l'uso regionale da quello standard e il caso che ho trascritto è solo quello riferito al significato che il verbo "stare" ha nell'italiano standard, ma si possono trovare note utili riguardo anche agli altri usi.


----------



## Phil9

london calling said:


> Ciao Connie. Hai ragione, of course. Però  mi viene in menteun'altra cosa: l'utilizzo dei due verbi, essere e stare, qui al sud, dove spesso sono intercambiabili.
> 
> Phil, which part of Italy is your wife from?



@LC, mia moglie è Inglese (ma visse 18 mesi a Firenze prima che io l'abbia incontrata). Io ho imparato l'italiano a Roma, dove c'era poca differenza fra 'stare' e 'essere' in questo contesto.


----------



## london calling

Phil9 said:


> Io ho imparato l'italiano a Roma, dove c'era poca differenza fra 'stare' e 'essere' in questo contesto.


Yes, true, in Rome they tend to use the verbs in the same way as they do down here. 

And thanks, Connie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Prego, London.


----------

